# TRP! SCB Stingray Sport / Merc Racing 300XS TRP



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

It's been a long time coming, but were in the test phase now.

Have about 10 hrs on it, & working perfect!

Test data to follow in the coming weeks...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Bad asss!!!!

Can't wait to see some numbers and videos.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

had one and was quite slower than regular lower unit.

what are you looking to gain? shallow water capability? hole shot?

if so, not sure bout the market of those on a Stingray. They already run / burn shallow enough for the over average fisherman with top speeds. I see someone owning one just to be different or say they have one.

unless there is no speed reduction of course.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow...that is 2cool. You'll beat me to the fish by 40 minutes on a 15 mile run. I'll have to high-hole you when I get there! OR...buy an SCB.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

what you got those props stretched to???? that adapter looks pretty bulky also...


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I find myself unusually aroused by the TRP SCB combo.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

chunkn' charlie said:


> I find myself unusually aroused by the TRP SCB combo.


Me toooo, I'm more frisky after seeing the trp on a racing motor than I ever was in highschool!!! LOL


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweeeet!!!

Eric, the painters tape on the transom, is that to measure draft?


----------



## Clay (Nov 11, 2004)

*TRP Gearcase*

Eric,
I run a v-hull boat. I know what a TRP Gearcase can do. Are these gearcases availiable for sale?
Thanks,
Clay


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

wow i am amazed on what eric has done ! that looks sweet! i cant wait to see some numbers!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The idea is to bring adapter kit to market. 

In test phase now, and may sell the test adapters (4 total), but not before extensive tests of design.

I envision light weight Stingray Sports w/ 200 ProXS TRP power, for redfish rigs that will frequent the shallower flats, and back lakes.

We are already working on making the plates shorter.

SCB Factory


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Eric, you really need to find a hobby. LOL!!! Great work, hope it all turns out, it will make one kick [email protected]@ machine.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

IMPRESSED!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A video of the 300XS/TRP.

The over all handling of the TRP is flawless. 
Smooth, instant power, no steering torque, very low slip ratio's (7%).

The amount of bow lift is amazing. Should be great on Riser Box Stingray's.

The Merc Racing 300 XS proves to be way to much power for the 27" props. The hard rev-limeter is never far away.

Had to run all the down on jackplate at WOT to keep RPM's in check. Not the fastest setting for sure, but still posted impressive numbers.

Rocket ride to 70 MPH! Wot in the high 70's (for now...).

http://www.youtube.com/user/scbfactory

SCB Factory


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

stretch em out to 29's then have some fun... are you having wp or blowout issues with the trp unit not being cresent enough...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

TKoenig said:


> stretch em out to 29's then have some fun... are you having wp or blowout issues with the trp unit not being cresent enough...


Looking into streching out to 29". Don't think that will be tall enough though.

When I say I'm in the rev-limiter, I mean HARD.

I'll have a 300XS ECU that has been rased to 6800 here on Wed.

Need 30"-32" TRP props!

No blow out issues yet. May install nose cone w/ LWP at some point though.


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

How does this boat perform in 1 1/2" - 2 1/2" chop?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> How does this boat perform in 1 1/2" - 2 1/2" chop?


I would rather you be the judge of that. Call, or e-mail to schedule a demo anytime.

Eric
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> How does this boat perform in 1 1/2" - 2 1/2" chop?


like it wuttin nuttin.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Eric,

Next time you are filming, I think a zero to fifty clip would be good......It should be small file.

Saludos


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Fancy boats and motors.....and STILL got a busted trailer light:biggrin:


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Hell, my 13ft dargel scooter performs well in one and a half to two and a half inch chop...must have meant '(feet).


NOGUIDEREQUIRED said:


> How does this boat perform in 1 1/2" - 2 1/2" chop?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow... how long does it take to stop? LOL


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big Water Jungle Where Dreams Are Made Of.....*

I don't know if many recognize how fortunate we are to have these cutting edge visionaries pushing the envelope on our behalf. Between Eric and Chris, I can see a whole new government beaurocracy evolving, speed limits on the water and "water police"......LOL!

I'd like to see the look on my insurance guys face when I tell him "yea the top end is 80MPH". It would be priceless.

On the Merc TRP, I'm in.

Double K


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Plans are in ther works to test on a Haynie.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

You are among a very few comfortable enough to be on the camera at near 80 MPH. I hope Mercury gets behind this and wish you the best of luck.

If you need real world testing by somebody that can put it through the paces, I might have the ability to handle the rigors of the documentation process.....not that I am worthy.

Double K


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

being on the camera at 80 is easy... its called gopro-HD... they are friggin AWESOME!

Heres my fav video yet with a gopro...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*Played with it yesterday - video*

I had to take my boat to Clear Lake yesterday, so I went by Eric's shop. They had the TRP lower on Paul's boat which is a regular stingray with full riser box, etc and 300XS. Paul and I went to play with it some in Clear Lake.

It is absolutely ridiculous! It isn't as fast as the SportMaster but the hole shot is unbelievable, it will get up with jackplate and trim set anywhere and throttle response is unreal. It also has no torque on the steering so you can steer it with 1 finger at full throttle.

Here is 1 quick video I shot with my iphone to show the hole shot and amount of grip it has. The jack plate is all the way up and the motor is trimmed to 4.1 on the Merc gauge (when we run wide open in these boats with SM throwing the rooster tails you've seen, trim is at about 3.0....). When I get my boat back I'll try, but I don't think there is any chance it would even get on plane with motor set like this with sportmaster.






The lighter Stingray Sport with 200XS and TRP is going to be a real shallow water contender. These boats will get up now sitting on the bottom if you make them without trp. After seeing this, I'm convinved it would do it with ease with this lower unit (we didn't run through anything shallow since it has new props that weren't mine).


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Tune and tweak it baby... I love it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Take A Deep Breath*

And thank the stars above that this thing doesn't have to go through the Food & Drug Administration! Let's hope the Beta testing goes well.

It's interesting to me that the Yamaha version only appeared on the 150's. Eric is pouring it on these new Merc TRP's with 300's while suffering little to no upper end loss? That to me would greatly enhance marketability on a wide range of HP and uses. It seems like these units could be a "game changer" in so many ways....fuel consumption, torque, hull performance, cruise performance and on and on. I'm sure I haven't even scratched the surface. I'm betting somebody at Yamaha is saying "uh oh".

Double K


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is one more showing mid range punch. This is more about the raw power of the 300xs when spinning through a 2:1 gear ratio but is impressive none the less.

Unfortunatley, you can't read the GPS in this. We were doing between 15-20mph when he hit it and were up to 65 and climbing when I turn around.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Josh, the video of you getting up with wayy too much trim with the JP on 6 was nuts. I think we need a TRP now.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

wow...thats awesome..i can imagine you guys are gonna make a killing selling these things !!! probably make more $$ than buliding boats 

The offshore guys are gonna need 2-4 of these on their boats, and they got deep deep pockets, and of course the all the millions of bass fishermans too. Great job, and good luck on the R&D for the love of what yall do !


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> Here is 1 quick video I shot with my iphone to show the hole shot and amount of grip it has. The jack plate is all the way up and the motor is trimmed to 4.1 on the Merc gauge (when we run wide open in these boats with SM throwing the rooster tails you've seen, trim is at about 3.0....). When I get my boat back I'll try, but I don't think there is any chance it would even get on plane with motor set like this with sportmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the jack plate adjusted any after the video first started?


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

That's just sick!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Was the jack plate adjusted any after the video first started?


Nope - nothing changed from take off to stop - jack plate or trim...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Here is one more showing mid range punch. This is more about the raw power of the 300xs when spinning through a 2:1 gear ratio but is impressive none the less.
> 
> Unfortunatley, you can't read the GPS in this. We were doing between 15-20mph when he hit it and were up to 65 and climbing when I turn around.


I'm an old fart that likes to have some fun, that looks like fun. I think it moved!!! And I'm not talking about the jackplate.

chuck


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sold bad acss. Truly amazing scb just keep getting better u never no what they will do next. Awesome Eric and scb


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

LMFAO!! :rotfl:



Charlies Custom Rods said:


> I find myself unusually aroused by the TRP SCB combo.


----------



## MadDux (Jun 13, 2008)

I will have to admit that this is really cool adapting a TRP lower unit to the big Mercury. Between myself, my brother (a guide) and numerious friends (guides or real die hard fishing guys) we have had well over ten either factory TRP motors or added TRP lower units to Yamaha 150s. All have been on Illusions or RFLs. 

The only problems that have come up have been bent prop shafts that allow water into the lower unit. I can't remember a shaft or prop breaking. The temptation to hammer out of the back of shallow lake or pond with a TRP lower unit is very hard to ignore. You do that enough times, the torque of the motor and the drag of the soft bottom, or something harder, usually bends the shaft. I would suspect that double the horse power might bring this condition on a little faster.

I should also tell you that all of the guys that were running TRP lower units have switched back to regular lower units because of this problem. Just thought I would add this to the conversation.


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

*Adapter*

Isnt running the jackplate on 6 with the trp like running it on 2 with the sportmaster because of the 4 inch spacer that was necessary to adapt the gear case?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I have to know what the name of the song in the video is?? Thanks


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------

